# Logan14x40



## Pops (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi all,

I need some help on a Logan 14” lathe I just bought. There’s no pulley for the motor. I need to find someone who has a 14” with variable speed that can give me the outside diameter of the pulley that fits on the motor. I’m building one but need that measurement. 
Thanks,

Barry


----------



## kenscabs (Apr 9, 2018)

Did you ever get the info you needed?


----------



## Pops (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes sir I did. Someone posted a drawing of the pulley. Made one and it works great. Thanks for asking. 
Barry


----------



## RandyM (Apr 10, 2018)

kenscabs said:


> Did you ever get the info you needed?



Yeah, we directed him to this thread.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/logan-6560-motor-pulley-question.43443/#post-373001


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 10, 2018)

Pops said:


> Yes sir I did. Someone posted a drawing of the pulley. Made one and it works great. Thanks for asking.
> Barry




You do need to post pictures, you know...


----------

